# All Slavic languages: bread and butter



## Encolpius

How do you call these types of food in your language?? Please, no literal translation if you know the food and use something unique.... Thanks. 

*Czech*: 

chleba s máslem [bread with butter]
chleba se sádlem [bread with fat, lard?]
chleba s marmeládou [bread with jam]


----------



## Azori

*Slovak:*

chlieb s maslom
chlieb s masťou
chlieb s marmeládou / s lekvárom / s džemom


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

*Slovenian:*

kruh z maslom
kruh z zaseko (*zaseka* = a Slovenian pork fat / bacon spread; image)
kruh z marmelado / z džemom


----------



## bibax

> Czech:
> 
> chleba s máslem [bread with butter]
> ...


*chleba* is genitive (possible partitive genitive: vezmi si chleba s máslem; or negative genitive: nemám chleba);

in nominative: *chléb*


----------



## Encolpius

bibax said:


> *chleba* is genitive (possible partitive genitive: vezmi si chleba s máslem; or negative genitive: nemám chleba);
> 
> in nominative: *chléb*



Modern dictionaries say: chleba is spoken, colloquial form in nominative and I tend to hear it as well. Correct/incorrect is another question.


----------



## marco_2

*Polish:

*chleb z masłem
chleb ze smalcem
chleb z dżemem / z marmoladą , so nothing unique


----------



## BezierCurve

> Modern dictionaries say: chleba is spoken, colloquial form in nominative and I tend to hear it as well. Correct/incorrect is another question.



Even though I'm not really a speaker of Czech, I find this one very interesting... Would you be able to give two or three examples of "chleba" as nominative?


----------



## vianie

"chleba" in the nominative is very common in colloquial Slovak as well. What examples would you like to get?


----------



## BezierCurve

For example: is it possible to use "chleba" in the meaning: "This bread is old"?


----------



## Kartof

Bulgarian:
хляб с масло (bread with butter) & хляб с масло и мед (bread with butter and honey) are two common phrases and dishes.


----------



## vianie

BezierCurve said:


> For example: is it possible to use "chleba" in the meaning: "This bread is old"?



Of course it is possible: Tenhle chleba je starej. Tento chleba je starý.

However such a sliced bread is more often called krájený chléb, krájaný chlieb.


----------



## BezierCurve

Thanks; this is something I never noticed.


----------



## vianie

Again, there may be the exceptions. Slovak Easterners, or people minded to speak standard language, or those whose only native word is "chlieb".


----------



## Azori

Encolpius said:


> Please, no literal translation if you know the food and use something unique....


For Slovak I'd like to add that butter / lard / jam is usually combined with something else, or at least that's how I know it. For instance butter with ham or vegetables, jam, honey, cheese, mustard... , lard with onions, bacon cracklings...


----------



## rusita preciosa

In Russian, if you present these as a meal item rather than a combination of bread + something, it is *бутерброд* /buterbrod/ (sandwich; from German Butterbrot) rather than *хлеб* /khleb/, bread: 
*
бутерброд с маслом */s maslom/ - I guess that would be a tautology?
*бутерброд с салом */s salom/
*бутерброд с мармелaдом, c вареньем */s marmeladom, s varenyem/


----------



## Encolpius

rusita preciosa said:


> In Russian, if you present these as a meal item rather than a combination of bread + something, it is *бутерброд* /buterbrod/ (sandwich; from German Butterbrot) rather than *хлеб* /khleb/, bread:
> *
> бутерброд с маслом */s maslom/ - I guess that would be a tautology?
> *бутерброд с салом */s salom/
> *бутерброд с мармелaдом, c вареньем */s marmeladom, s varenyem/



Quite interesting comment.


----------



## mmbata

Hi,
In Serbian:
*hleb s puterom/maslacem* [bread with butter]

In Croatian:
*kruh s maslacem* [bread with butter]

Regards


----------



## Lanmi

Per mmbata's comment, I'd like to expand for Serbian.

It's not uncommon to hear "*hleba*" in Serbian, too; also, "*leba*" can be often heard (dropping the "h" is pretty common) but not "*leb*".
In western areas of Serbia and among the Serbs in B&H and Croatia, you can hear "*(**h)ljeb(a)*" more often than not.

Also, "*s(a) džemom/marmeladom/varenjem*" - all three can be translated as [with jam], but the three products often differ.


----------



## Perimisko

Hello.

Croatian:

kruh s maslacem
kruh s masti/mašću 
kruh s marmeladom/pekmezom/džemom (as Lammi said - the terms differ)

word "hljeb" in croatian is obsolete in the daily conversation. although by ortography it can be used in the form: " *hljeb* kruha" - "a *loaf* of bread", thus it lost the primary meaning of the word for bread.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Perimisko said:


> word "hljeb" in croatian is obsolete in the daily conversation. although by ortography it can be used in the form: " *hljeb* kruha" - "a *loaf* of bread", thus it lost the primary meaning of the word for bread.



It's very similar in Slovenian. *Kruh* refers to bread, while *hlebec* refers to a loaf of bread: "*hlebec* kruha."


----------



## Selyd

Українською, Ukrainian:
бутерброд = хліб з маслом = накладанець (put butter, meat, greens) = мазанка (to spread)
бутерброд з сиром = хліб з сиром
бутерброд з салом = хліб з салом
бутерброд з ковбасою = хліб з ковбасою
бутерброд з повидлом (мармеладом) = хліб з повидлом (мармеладом)
сендвич = хліб+щось+хліб (bread+&+bread)


----------



## Ksnoaa

rusita preciosa said:


> In Russian, if you present these as a meal item rather than a combination of bread + something, it is *бутерброд* /buterbrod/ (sandwich; from German Butterbrot) rather than *хлеб* /khleb/, bread:
> *
> бутерброд с маслом */s maslom/ - I guess that would be a tautology?
> *бутерброд с салом */s salom/
> ****бутерброд с мармелaдом, c вареньем */s marmeladom, s varenyem/



I am a Russian native speaker. We never say *бутерброд с вареньем*as this would mean bread+butter+cheese/sausage.
We also can not say *бутерброд с мармеладом* because it is a nonsence: мармелад is actually a condensed jam which you can not spread.
Instead
we say хлеб с вареньем or *bread with jam*. By the way we have an English loan word_ джем_ which is thicker than _варенье._


----------



## Ksnoaa

Well, one more Russian word for bread fried in butter and served soft, sometimes fried with egg also is *гренка* /grenka/.


----------



## igusarov

Ksnoaa said:


> We never say *бутерброд с вареньем*as this would mean bread+butter+cheese/sausage.


Sorry,  but some people do. See any search engine for the proof. And I don't  think that your explanation is accurate; in particular, the last  "cheese/sausage" component doesn't quite match original red words.
Let's put it like this: бутерброд _literally_ means "butter+bread" in German. But in Russian this word is also _adopted_ for similar snacks without any butter. Some dictionaries say "хлеб с маслом *и* <чем-то>", some dictionaries say "хлеб с маслом *или* <чем-то>". National standard of catering terms does not require бутерброд to have any butter in it.



Ksnoaa said:


> We also can not say *бутерброд с мармеладом* because it is a nonsence: мармелад is actually a condensed jam which you can not spread.


Why is it a nonsense? No one was suggesting spreading. Бутерброд does not  require spreading. You just slice this condensed jelly and put the  slices on, much like you do with the sausage...


----------



## francisgranada

marco_2 said:


> ... chleb ze smalcem


For curiosity, in the Eastern Slovak dialects:
chleb/chlib zo šmaľcom



vianie said:


> Again, there may be the exceptions. Slovak Easterners ...


I agree, though perhaps due to the influence of the mass media, today is not so rare to hear _chleba i_nstead of_ chlieb_ even in the East of Slovakia.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Ksnoaa said:


> I am a Russian native speaker. We never say
> ...


That could be a regional difference. I see your location is listed as Ukraine.


----------



## Ksnoaa

I do not, but I thought we are discussing the literal langage and not what can be found in search engines. I have never seen anybody cutting the *мармелад* in order to spread it on a bread. *ПОВИДЛО*- maybe. So here is what one generally understands under *мармелад*. I agree that you may find бутерброд without butter on it. (Especially in cheap diner's). I never heard anybody say бутерброд с вареньем. It sounds uneducated to me.


----------



## slavic_one

Encolpius said:


> Modern dictionaries say: chleba is spoken,  colloquial form in nominative and I tend to hear it as well.  Correct/incorrect is another question.





BezierCurve said:


> Even though I'm not really a speaker of  Czech, I find this one very interesting... Would you be able to give two  or three examples of "chleba" as nominative?




I know that someone already gave the answer, but still... yes, "chleba" is spoken form, there is no difference, it's also masculine and it differs only in nominative.


----------

